# Robolics Labs



## jackson1 (Jan 23, 2017)

UG - Is Robolics Labs legit?​Been with you guys and gals a while and taken a lot of great info to battle and made huge strides.  Going to start my 4th cycle in a few months and I'm not really impressed with my source's Tren and have received similar feedback from others.  So I was told about Robolics labs.  Was wondering if anyone had any experience with them?

thanks.


----------



## bugman (Jan 23, 2017)

Sorry dude.  No info here, never heard of them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2017)

Sounds familiar. Don't recall what I heard. Anything from the Googles?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2017)

Previous inquiry here https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11054-Robolics-labs-and-black-widow-labs

Looks like these shit bags are on BOP. That's a stay away... there contact info can be found in 2 seconds. I wouldnt...


----------



## jackson1 (Jan 24, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Previous inquiry here https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11054-Robolics-labs-and-black-widow-labs
> 
> Looks like these shit bags are on brotherhood of pain. That's a stay away... there contact info can be found in 2 seconds. I wouldnt...



Oh damn - thanks for the info . . . i'll hunt for another spot then.  Thanks again.


----------



## Hvywrest (Jan 9, 2018)

Did multiple source checks.. Seems to be best domestic source..he responded very very quickly.. Last email he said order placed on saturday..  I emailed him since to ask tracking number.. Two days ago.. No reply..
Should i worry?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes. Panic. It’s all over before it began.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 9, 2018)

Don't just jump on anyone especially without checking in with us.

My experience is most are shady as heck.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 9, 2018)

Hvywrest said:


> Did multiple source checks.. Seems to be best domestic source..he responded very very quickly.. Last email he said order placed on saturday..  I emailed him since to ask tracking number.. Two days ago.. No reply..
> Should i worry?



Best domestic source?  Says who?


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes that Brotherhood board is NO Good.  They been banning guys for posting they got ripped off by sources on that board.  STAY CLEAR  Wish I knew you better.  There is one domestic that ships freebees without you spending a dime to check their service.  I just hate to see you get ripped off by that sovergn, PP and monsta gear.  Guys have gotten sick from their bad brews.  I never mess with home made.  You only have one life.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 9, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Yes that Brotherhood board is NO Good.  They been banning guys for posting they got ripped off by sources on that board.  STAY CLEAR  Wish I knew you better.  There is one domestic that ships freebees without you spending a dime to check their service.  I just hate to see you get ripped off by that sovergn, PP and monsta gear.  Guys have gotten sick from their bad brews.  I never mess with home made.  You only have one life.



Unless it's pharmaceutical grade it's going to be homemade


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 9, 2018)

My post on source only reacted from this thread.  Robolics has ripped few friends off.


----------



## Hvywrest (Jan 13, 2018)

Robolics is a scam


----------



## Staley40 (Feb 6, 2018)

Robolics was hacked and whoever hacked was scamming people. I’ve had great experience with robolics. I was scammed by the hacker and now the real robolics guy changed his email. I was scammed for 220 dollars and contacted the real guy and he replaced no charge and it was gtg


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 7, 2018)

Staley40 said:


> Robolics was hacked and whoever hacked was scamming people. I’ve had great experience with robolics. I was scammed by the hacker and now the real robolics guy changed his email. I was scammed for 220 dollars and contacted the real guy and he replaced no charge and it was gtg



That's the oldest trick in the game and biggest scam, claiming to be hacked.

Then being selective to who to fake to make good to


----------



## Staley40 (Feb 7, 2018)

Not when I’ve made multiple orders and always got good gear


----------



## Tryton25 (May 25, 2019)

First post... I generally stay away from the forums. Its been almost 20 years since I've been on a BB page. 

I used Robolics and while I'm not calling it a scam I now question the authenticity of the test cyp I recieved. The anavar is legit but I'm not feeling anything from the test. I would actually feel more on my TRT dose with Dr prescribed gear at 110/week than I am with robolics at 500/week and 50 anavar/day. 

I'm waiting on a test kit right now but I feel like its bunk or under dosed. Does anyone have an recent exp with them, between Mar and now or know who the rep is for them?


----------



## Jin&Juice (May 25, 2019)

Tryton25 said:


> First post... I generally stay away from the forums. Its been almost 20 years since I've been on a BB page.
> 
> I used Robolics and while I'm not calling it a scam I now question the authenticity of the test cyp I recieved. The anavar is legit but I'm not feeling anything from the test. I would actually feel more on my TRT dose with Dr prescribed gear at 110/week than I am with robolics at 500/week and 50 anavar/day.
> 
> I'm waiting on a test kit right now but I feel like its bunk or under dosed. Does anyone have an recent exp with them, between Mar and now or know who the rep is for them?




How long ago did you pin?

JJ


----------



## Straight30weight (May 25, 2019)

Jin&Juice said:


> How long ago did you pin?
> 
> JJ


Noon today


----------



## Jin&Juice (May 26, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Noon today




:32 (13): probably...lol


----------



## Tryton25 (May 26, 2019)

3 Weeks. I know how test feels


----------



## Tryton25 (Jun 1, 2019)

Blood tests came back. Pinning for almost 4 weeks, no site pain, smooth as hell, doesn't feel like test....total test is down to 370. My normal range is around 200 (super low) but before i started this I was checked and it was 950 from my TRT dose. I reached out to him and he was super defensive calling me a reverse scammer. 

I could tell from the first pin that it felt different, went in super easy, no pain, no rush the next few days like I normally feel. Was pinning 500 at a time. I pinned today using my TRT vial about 5 hours ago and I can already feel it in my system. Real test..maybe if its MAJORLY under-dosed but I would guess if it had any test it was more like 10-50mg, not 250. 

Also i did a labmax test and it failed, I have the video of it. I have a comparison video with my TRT which is 200/mg/lm and it passed with flying colors.

Best yet he at first said he would replace it but said never contact him again, then he emailed again threatening to release my info calling me a reverse scammer.


----------

